# thickness planer $300-$600 budget



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys, So far I have most of the tools I need for a shop except for a thickness planer. I will be planing almost ALL oak, some will be 12" wide most will be 4-6". I have read up on some different models and so far I have concluded that the Delta's are not the best, dewalt is good though It has it's set of problems, grizzly (GO505) has a cheap motor (but otherwise is a nice machine), ridgid is ok (i guess), makita is good (but pricey). Where am I wrong in my assement? Have any of you had these problems?

So what thickness planer do you have and what problems have you had so far, how were they solved and how much did you pay for it? And how much have you planed with it?

I was leaning towrds the Grizzly GO505, then I learned it was a 2 knife an one guy said it had a cheap motor. I like the the Dewalt (715) then I read that it has bumps on the wood and the knifes get dull every 30ft. Idk about the $400 dewalt and ridgid models????

What would you suggest for me to get?
http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G0505-12-1-2%2522-Planer/dp/B0000DD08N/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Thanks, 

Steve


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Steve,
There have been a few recent threads on this subject. But anyways, I have the dewalt 13.5" planer. I am not sure of what set of problems you are referring to, but I have had mine since they brought this model out a few years ago, and have gotten good service out of it. The blades are very easy to flip or change. Yes they are throwaways, but I buy them on sale for usually 20% off. I have a number of friends with the same machine and I don't hear any complaints from them either. I think it is a very good machine for the money. Try to catch it when woodcraft or one of the other stores like them run a special on them. My friend just picked his up around Christmas time for $535.00 with the mobile stand included. I have run a lot of rough sawn wood through mine. I don't think the blades are short lived. If you run a bunch of dirty wood, or something with a piece of metal in it, etc., you will ruin a set of blades, just like on any other machine. I would recommend it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I have the Delta 13" planer. This model. I love it. Two speed so you can get it close to thickness quickly then take it down slow and get a good finsh. Easy to change blades. Works great with hardwood or softwood.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Steve,
> There have been a few recent threads on this subject. But anyways, I have the dewalt 13.5" planer. I am not sure of what set of problems you are referring to, but I have had mine since they brought this model out a few years ago, and have gotten good service out of it. The blades are very easy to flip or change. Yes they are throwaways, but I buy them on sale for usually 20% off. I have a number of friends with the same machine and I don't hear any complaints from them either. I think it is a very good machine for the money. Try to catch it when woodcraft or one of the other stores like them run a special on them. My friend just picked his up around Christmas time for $535.00 with the mobile stand included. I have run a lot of rough sawn wood through mine. I don't think the blades are short lived. If you run a bunch of dirty wood, or something with a piece of metal in it, etc., you will ruin a set of blades, just like on any other machine. I would recommend it.
> Mike Hawkins


Are you talking about the 735?

Thanks for the quick responses.... the bad stuff I heard about all the planers was only coming for the bad reviews, idk if they're were true or not. maybe lemons?

I'm leaning towards the dewalt 735, I think I can get it at another HD for $550. I would get the delta, but I don't like getting tools that need to be shipped to me just in case I need to take it back.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have heard nothing but good about the Ridgid with the cutter head lock. Not sure of the model #. 

I have a Ryobi AP1301 which works well, but it does snipe. I just learned to live with it. I am thicknessing stock resawn from tree limbs and storm blow downs anyway, so it's not like it is costing me money to lose 2 - 3" off of a 4" board...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Steve Check out this site!*

I Yahoo'd "thickness planer test" and found: 
http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1493&articleID=572583
They tested some you are interested in and they tested with 12" oak. They liked the 2 speed models. 
Another site tested the DeWalt good review:
http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/dw735rvu.html

Steve I see by your other post "basement shop" that you are 16 yrs and just starting out. Good for you. I found another article you would benefit from at the site:
http://www.newwoodworker.com/jntrorplnrfrst.html
It's about which to get first a jointer or planer?Just FYI. bill


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Steve, I have had the 735 for quite a few years now and must say that it works very well. Sure, it will dull the knives after 100 feet of white oak, but they are reversible and readily available. I have never had a problem with snipe, but I also made my own 36" long infeed and outfeed tables. The ones offered just seem too expensive and short for planing longer boards.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Steve,
I was talking about the 735. And the links provided above explain all the features of the planer.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Steve,
> I was talking about the 735. And the links provided above explain all the features of the planer.
> Mike Hawkins


Thanks for the link, that explained alot of details! Looks like i'm gonna go with the 735 now, thanks everyone!


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

The Lowes near me has the DW734 for $300.00 so you might look at that one. The DW735 had been $500 for a few months but I was scared off by the quick dulling knives. They also mailed out a $25 off coupon last week that may be found somewhere online, too.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

jeffreythree said:


> The Lowes near me has the DW734 for $300.00 so you might look at that one. The DW735 had been $500 for a few months but I was scared off by the quick dulling knives. They also mailed out a $25 off coupon last week that may be found somewhere online, too.


thanks, I just looked at a 715 at a different HD tonight for $550... If I can get the 714 for $300 at lowes I will get that. My dad doesn't really feel like spending another $550 right now! Especially just after buying $1300 of tools last week!


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

This is one I found in Atlanta, Georgia.
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/tls/1069012468.html
Not sure if your close to be able to check it out or not.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I found my DW735 last year for around $300.00 on the internet. It is a reconditioned model but it comes with a warranty and I've never had one single problem with it. Just something to consider.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

firefighteremt153 said:


> I found my DW735 last year for around $300.00 on the internet. It is a reconditioned model but it comes with a warranty and I've never had one single problem with it. Just something to consider.


Where on the internet did you find it?

Allthumbsup, I looked on the craigslist around here (NYC), there's nothing!


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I really wish I could remember off hand. I just got to work and get off around this time tomorrow and when I get home I'll try to see if I can find some paperwork on it of where I bought it from. Have you tried googling dewalt DW735 reconditioned?


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

firefighteremt153 said:


> I really wish I could remember off hand. I just got to work and get off around this time tomorrow and when I get home I'll try to see if I can find some paperwork on it of where I bought it from. Have you tried googling dewalt DW735 reconditioned?


I found this place but it's backordered I think we'll get it from that place, anybody hear of "tyler tools"? Are they good? $400 w/ free shipping sounds good for a DW715!


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is a place to check out for recon dewalt http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/dewalt/products/reconditioned_tools.asp
and here is a place for recon hitachi http://www.reconditionedsales.com/
both places have good sales if it is not on backorder.
found this on a search in your area on craigslist http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/tls/1069307746.html
on craigslist search "planer" and a few pop up. I saw a Jet and a Powermatic on there in your area.
also if your in the market for a scroll saw I saw a Delta one for $130 on there.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Allthumbs27 said:


> Here is a place to check out for recon dewalt http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/dewalt/products/reconditioned_tools.asp
> and here is a place for recon hitachi http://www.reconditionedsales.com/
> both places have good sales if it is not on backorder.
> found this on a search in your area on craigslist http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/tls/1069307746.html
> ...



Thanks, for some reason that planer didn't come up in my search on CL. I think we'll get the $400 one from the the tool place.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Picked up the Dewalt 735 @ HD last night for $550! Still in box


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

BigRed has a post that says it is only $499 at Home Depot. Check that out to see if you can get some money back.


----------

